# Bruised ribs



## someguy (Sep 20, 2006)

My ribs are hurting.  I took a kick to the chest then some one sat on me a while later.  They haven't been feeling well.
Any advise on what I should do?
How can I keep traingin with out reinjuring them?
Thanks


----------



## Lisa (Sep 20, 2006)

Go to a doctor.

I injured my ribs once and continued training after only a short break and didn't go to the doctor.  By the time I finally did the pain was chronic and still bothers sometimes a couple of years later.  You need rest and time for them to heal.  Training will be there when you get back.  The world will not end, I promise. 

See a doctor, follow his instructions.


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 20, 2006)

Ribs heal slow and sometimes heal wrong.  Get thee to a doctor pronto.


----------



## MRE (Sep 20, 2006)

I bruised my ribs once, and I hope it never happens again.  After I saw the doctor, he let me know that the ribs will heal on their own over time.  He said I could still go and train if I could stand the pain, but that I should avoid getting hit in the ribs for the next several weeks.  Based on his explanation, movement helps keep things from tightening up too much.  His main recommendation though was to keep breathing normally.  He said that if I take to breathing very shallow to avoid the pain, it could lead to respiratory problems.


----------



## Flying Crane (Sep 20, 2006)

I bruised my ribs (got kicked in the side of the ribs, felt the shock go thru to the other side, my whole torso hurt).  I saw a western doctor and also an acupuncturist.  It still took about 6 weeks before they healed.  After a few weeks I could do some training, but I had to move slow and it was a while before I could move easily and comfortably again.  Take your time, don't get hit again until they heal.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Sep 20, 2006)

As a doctor, I would say to take the time to let them heal properly; bump up your intake of vitamin C, calcium, and dark leafy greens while they heal, to give them a fighting chance at healing right. As a karate instructor, I woud say...get better at protecting them, and if they ain't broken, get back in the game immediately so that you're training while they are hurt. It will inspire you to develop better defensive skills if you have to guard them while they hurt more.

But I'm also a sadistic SOB.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## stickarts (Sep 20, 2006)

I bruised my ribs a few months ago. It took about 4 weeks to heal. Iceing them 2 times per day helped make them feel much better.
I took it pretty easy on them while they healed. Now I am back in action.
give it time to heal and try icing them!


----------



## arnisador (Sep 20, 2006)

I was given a "rib belt" (like a huge knee brace; I talked about it a bit here) when I bruised mine in BJJ. It definitely helped.


----------



## someguy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thank you all for the advise.  I took time to let them heal.  I went back to training last thursday with no problem.  Today I rolled a bit and felt a fairly painful overly farmiliar feeling that I really wouldn't have missed not feeling again.  Apparently they hadn't healed up yet.   Back to taking it easy for a while longer.


----------



## Whitebelt (Oct 11, 2006)

Just dont do any diving push ups! Dont risk letting your hands slip...


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 11, 2006)

someguy said:


> Thank you all for the advise. I took time to let them heal. I went back to training last thursday with no problem. Today I rolled a bit and felt a fairly painful overly farmiliar feeling that I really wouldn't have missed not feeling again. Apparently they hadn't healed up yet. Back to taking it easy for a while longer.


 

Yeah, be careful and go slow.  When I bruised my ribs, they were feeling "somewhat" better after about a week.  I slept funny on them, streched out in an odd position, and they hurt all over again, back to ground zero.


----------



## mrhnau (Oct 11, 2006)

someguy said:


> My ribs are hurting.  I took a kick to the chest then some one sat on me a while later.  They haven't been feeling well.
> Any advise on what I should do?
> How can I keep traingin with out reinjuring them?
> Thanks



I'll agree w/ most people... Go see a doctor.

are you sure its a bruise and not seperated or cracked ribs?


----------

